# Any dangers of loose Poly-fil fibers?



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I've read the suggestions about using poly-fil as a good and cheap filter medium, and I've got some. 

Just curious, is there any danger in these artificial fibers getting loose into the tank? Would they clog up fish digestion, or get wrapped around shrimp?

Or, does one prevent this by some technique I've missed?

Thanks!
-ObiQuiet


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use polyester quilt batting (no fire retardant) instead of the commonly sold polyester floss for aquarium filters. I have had absolutely no problems with any of the fibers getting out of the filter and into the tank. 
If anything, it is TOO efficient, and traps so much debris is slows the water flow.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

THey aren't lose fibers. They should not get loose in your tank.


----------



## TiFJ (Oct 8, 2009)

I've used polyfill without a problem for many years. In fact, a couple years ago I had a little crab that lived in my filter and collected food off of the polyfill.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you folks for your responses! I now see the advantage of the formed ploy-fil pads over the cotton-bunch stuff, but I won't worry about the fibers coming loose.


----------

